# Cards Against Humanity Online



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2013)

Let's see if we can get a game going

It'll be an 8 player game, first come, first serve (sorry) 

~Please don't start bullshit drama
~Please try to use your FA name or the name you are known by here
~Only be a terrible person with your cards

Go here: http://pyx-2.socialgamer.net/

Game run by Fay

Password for the game is Fursecution												

or try http://pyx-2.socialgamer.net/game.jsp#game=47 (not sure if it will work though)


----------



## Fay V (Dec 1, 2013)

Well it stopped working for me, so I am done for the night, but feel free to use this to set up your own games


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

how does this work?


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Dec 2, 2013)

Aww man, I missed a Cards Against Humanity group gamplay? I'll try to catch up on the game later


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2013)

Whenever I play Dokid beats me. :/


----------



## Icky (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd be totally game if we wanted to make this a regular thing, though. That would be cool as hell.


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2013)

Icky said:


> I'd be totally game if we wanted to make this a regular thing, though. That would be cool as hell.


Where'd the "this" button go?


----------



## Icky (Dec 2, 2013)

Fuck it, #yoloswag. 

http://pyx-2.socialgamer.net/game.jsp#game=108
Server 2 
name: Ickyburd
password: featherbutt


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2013)

Awsome


----------



## Icky (Dec 2, 2013)

Alright, we're starting a game with 3 people, feel free to stop in if you like!


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 2, 2013)

I've never played this before and don't know what I'm doing but fuck it.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 2, 2013)

This is actually the best thing. COME ONE, COME ALL.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 2, 2013)

If only this had started over the holiday weekend.  Now I have both work and school in the way again. :c


----------



## Icky (Dec 2, 2013)

There's definitely a reason the game recommends you limit the players to 10.

Otherwise though, this is an awesome game c:


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2013)

nevermind


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

would someone explain to me how to play this?


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2013)

follow the links, find the game. There's a black card that gives you the topic, you pick a white card that fits it best. There is a judge that decides what the best played card is. You get selected, you get a point.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 2, 2013)

I can't log in :/


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 2, 2013)

I approve of this 100%. 5 stars. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Wither (Dec 2, 2013)

Great fun mates. Shower sex orgies and voyeurism. Oh FaF :3


----------



## Wrobel (Dec 2, 2013)

Ah crap, I missed another one.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 2, 2013)

That was fun. We really need to get together and do this again.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd be down to play again after the Seahawks finish up if anyone else is interested


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 2, 2013)

chocomage said:


> I'd be down to play again after the Seahawks finish up if anyone else is interested



NO

NO WINNERS ALLOWED

But yes I am also in the mood for more dick cards.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 2, 2013)

game over, winner lobar


----------



## chocomage (Dec 3, 2013)

Is anyone in a game currently?


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone up for a few rounds today?


----------



## dukeydk (Dec 5, 2013)

ArmorcladCoyote said:


> Anyone up for a few rounds today?



I have some free time, I am up for some rounds.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like everyone's ready to call it a night. Great game everyone.


----------



## Dire Newt (Dec 5, 2013)

I can play a few rounds.


----------



## chocomage (Dec 9, 2013)

Anyone want to get a game started?


----------



## dukeydk (Dec 9, 2013)

I'll set up a game if people are interested.


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## dukeydk (Dec 9, 2013)

That was a lot of fun hopefully we can do it again, soon.


----------

